# Problem mit Lexmark X5150



## dune911 (22. Juni 2004)

Auch nachdem ich jetzt die neuen Treiber draufgeknallt
hab, spinnt die schwarze Patrone irgendwie... :/

Nachdem die neue schwarze Patrone drin ist, druckt
der irgendwie komisch. Der Drucker zeigt an, dass
die Patrone voll ist. Und auch nach dem Düsentest,
Düsenreinigung, Druckkopfausrichtung und blah blub
druckt der einfach kein sattes Schwarz sondern
immer nur dünne Streifen oder garnix, so als ob
die Patrone halt leer wäre.

Hat da jmd. nen Tipp, oder muss das Ding mal wg.
Garantie oder so an den Hersteller geschickt werden?

mvh


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

Sind die Löscher für Tinte und Belüftung frei ?
Mit einer feinen Nadel mal in diese Löscher stechen.
Evtl. hast du eine eingetrocknete Patrone erwischt, ist aber selten.


----------



## Schattentaenzer (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mit meinem Z600 Lexmark ungefähr die gleichen Probleme, die sache ist nur die dass er überhaupt kein Schwarz druckt...

Ich hab schon düsenreinigung etc. pp. gemacht... hat alles nicht funktioniert... Und die Druckerpatrone ist neu!

Was kann ich da tun?
Für Hilfe wär ich dankbar...


----------

